# drywall question, new drywall not flush with old



## pokergod (May 5, 2010)

I had several water leaks in the ceiling and I had to replace a section of the drywall in the ceiling. Approx 9' by 4'. The drywall is 1/2 inch thick. I installed it, its flush to the existing drywall. But now I realized on the existing drywall theres about 3/16 of an inch of compound/primer/paint, I dont know what it is. Any suggestions on how to get the new dry wall to be flush with the existing drywall?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Drywall Shims. Or next time router out the bad stuff then then scab in a couple scab joists (as I call them) and compensate so that they are a froghair more recessed than the existing SURFACE.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Didn't they cover that in electrical classes somewhere? Try contractor talk.com


----------

